# Modification for the RS meter



## kengrayfield (Sep 25, 2007)

I was just searching around google and stumbled upon this 

According to the tests done, the mod gives the RS meter a very accurate reading all the way up to 20khz!!!

Now I just have to find a RS meter....


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I think that mod is posted somewhere around here, but I'm not aware of anyone who has actually tried it yet.


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Interesting,I think I will try this on my old 2050.


----------



## Matt5112 (Oct 9, 2007)

And the result was?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't feel there is a lot to be gained for the effort involved. The calibration files we have on our download page would add similar accuracy. Or, simply get a better microphone such as an ECM8000 or a Galaxy CM-140 SPL meter.

brucek


----------



## Matt5112 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Brucek.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

I have the newer version of the RS analog SPL meter, the RS 33-4050, and I was wondering if anyone has come accross a calibration mod for it.


----------

